# Finally Found one.



## Carguy1965

Hello to all. I am new to the site. Im a carguy from way back, been re doing old cars for years. I finnaly found the one that got away on E bay today.. And promptly bought it. Had an identical one when I was 12-14 or so back in the day. It was faster than any of my friends bikes. It was also stolen right out of my garage. The bike shop didnt sell them anymore etc. I am curious if anyone has any info on them or sources for info etc. This one is complete but its gonna need some work. Circa 1972/73 Sutton Supreme 10 speed. Built buy Union Cycle Co in Brooklyn. Had all Japanese components. Shimano/Sugino etc. I am sure they were not made in big numbers , and its only a big deal to me because I had one, It was my ride at the time and someone stole it.. But it truly was the king of the hill in my neck of the woods way back when. Any info would be appreciated while I eagerly await its arrival..

Thanks


----------



## militarymonark

post some pics


----------



## Carguy1965

Thanks.. As soon as she gets here and I can I will post a few shots of the bike..


----------



## musclebikes

Haha........Why 1965? 1965 is my favorite year. I even Have 65 Belvedere.


----------



## Monark52

*Does that Mopar have a HEMI in it by any chance?*


----------



## musclebikes

I wish! Your actually half right it has a 318 Poly, which the valve train is designed after the hemi. So its a "half hemi" or a "semi hemi".


----------



## nuthut

*union cycle co*

The union cycle co was where we purchased the Royce Union bikes we sold back in the 70's as a cheaper line to Schwinn and we sold Royce Union when Schwinn bikes were on allottment to us sometime like 1971-73


----------

